

GPhone Announced, Morons - immad
http://www.aaronsw.com/weblog/introgphone

======
immad
Interestingly Moron/Morons are not allowed on article submission, but if I
edit the title it lets them through. Or maybe i just misunderstood why it was
failing submission earlier.

